# If You Like Your Freedom, maybe its Time to do something About it....



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Hatteras Island Needs Your Help, AGAIN....Because of the Govt Shutdown, this is what we have goin on down here....JAM

By 7 a.m. all ramps on the seashore – on the oceanside and the soundside – will be chained.
All visitor centers and maintenance and administrative facilities will be closed.
The road to the Bodie Island Lighthouse will be blocked. The Lighthouse Road in Buxton will be blocked just beyond Flowers Ridge Road.
All ORV permit offices will be closed.
All parking areas on the soundside and the oceanside will be closed and secured – including facilities at Coquina Beach, Ocracoke Day Use Area, Canadian Hole, Kite Point, the Frisco Bathhouse, and Sandy Bay day use area. Also closed and secured will be all parking areas at various oceanside ramps on Hatteras and Ocracoke.
Campers will have 48 hours after Tuesday at 6 p.m. to clear the campgrounds.
Commercial operations within the seashore will also close, including the Avon Pier, Oregon Inlet Fishing Center, and businesses that offer attractions such as horseback riding on the beach. The Fishing Center will have until 6 p.m. Thursday to close down.
The Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum, a state-owned facility on park land, will remain open.
The three airstrips in the park area will be closed.
All National Park Service websites will be closed down, and visitors to the sites will get a message about the shutdown.



Well folks You asked for it you, you got it. Just got a Call in from Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks, and between Him and Myself we are gonna put out a call for ALL BEACH USERS, Surfers, Fishermen, Kayakers, Boaters, Comm Fishermen, Sea Shellers , and general Beach Users. To Come to Cape Hatteras National Sea Shore, Main Entrance of the LightHouse this Saturday October 5th.. Pass it around, we need LOTS of Folks, its time to take the Beaches back from the Incompetent.... JAM


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Heck yeah JAM thats what im talkin about i wish i was in the area this is what needs to happen!


----------



## SAND CRUISER (Aug 4, 2012)

It's awful that things have come to this but I think it's awesome that you all are standing up for what is right. I was just told that some guy was fishing the Core Banks this evening and the NPS took him into custody. I really hope that isn't true because it's a sad day in this world when a person can't spend a day fishing or whatever else on the NC beaches because of some political nonsense! 
If you plan to organize a meeting time frame please keep us posted. I'm 4 hours away so I'll have a few things to work out in order to make it down. 
Thanks


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic!! Wish i was able to join in, but i'm too far away. My Prayers in Christ are with you all in this gathering.


----------



## gomlin (Sep 17, 2013)

In DC they put up a barricade to the WW2 memorial. The WW2 vets threw it down and went in to THEIR memorial anyway. This country has a proud history of civil disobedience. Best of luck with your show of citizenship. Keep an eye out for those who try to legislate away these fundamental rights.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I was down east yesterday. If you stay below the low tide mark they can't say jack to you but you have to stay "in the water" as does your boat. We anchored in the shallows of drum inlet, hopped out and caught drum til my arms fell off.

There is going to be another revolution in this country at some point and I don't see it being to far away if this crap continues


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wish I could be there as well. Hope all goes well and be safe.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I dont understand why the beaches are closed? can you explain?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

there controlled by the nps plover lovin crack pots and they are non essential employes controlled by the feds


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surfmom said:


> I dont understand why the beaches are closed? can you explain?


Because it's a National Park and is run by the NPS a federal agency...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

JAM not slated to come down for a few week and can't afford a 2nd trip to stand with you all but best of luck.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

aw man! if i had gas money id be there in a heart beat!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good luck. Hope the turn out is better than you hope for.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Will be there iffin the creek don't rise...


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Wish I could be there. Coming down Oct 20th and hoping access issues are resolved by then.


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

More resourses sent to close a beach than sent to Bengazi to save 2 Navy seals and a Department of State official


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

Here in DC there are more park police closing monuments and parking lots than you see on any other day just patrolling and keeping everyone safe.. Our tax dollars at work. How much overtime pay are they accruing to close the country down when they are trying to save money?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The National Parks weren't shut down by the Federal government. The Federal government was shut down by Congress. This has nothing to do with birds or environmentalists or anything else. You want action on this, call your representative and tell them to re-open the government. It blows my mind how people think you can close an entire government down and not have it impact your life in some way.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sand flea said:


> The National Parks weren't shut down by the Federal government. The Federal government was shut down by Congress. This has nothing to do with birds or environmentalists or anything else. You want action on this, call your representative and tell them to re-open the government. It blows my mind how people think you can close an entire government down and not have it impact your life in some way.


And just think what will happen if the US defaults on it's debt payments to the world. This ain't nothing....The best/worst may be yet to come...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

My view might be unpopular on this but Harry Reid and Dictator Obama are willing to do whatever it takes to destroy the "heritage" that this country was founded upon....LIBERTY AND FREEDOM.

If you want to fight them with little slaps the next 3 years go ahead. Or you can stand up and bust these scumbags in the jaw. Sometimes you have to play on a dirty field to win the game......


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

DrumintheSuds said:


> My view might be unpopular on this but Harry Reid and Dictator Obama are willing to do whatever it takes to destroy the "heritage" that this country was founded upon....LIBERTY AND FREEDOM.
> 
> If you want to fight them with little slaps the next 3 years go ahead. Or you can stand up and bust these scumbags in the jaw. Sometimes you have to play on a dirty field to win the game......


That's the thing, they CANNOT win this "game" they're playing....not at this time anyway. They need to pass a budget, period. That's part of the reason this country is in the shape it's in now, the last full budget passed was in 1996 (not counting omnibus bills & continuing resolutions).


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

BASSnDRUM said:


> That's the thing, they CANNOT win this "game" they're playing....not at this time anyway. They need to pass a budget, period. That's part of the reason this country is in the shape it's in now, the last full budget passed was in 1996 (not counting omnibus bills & continuing resolutions).


And what do you think is going to change next year? or in 2016?

There is no way in hell Obama should have won last year....but he did. And the reason why? Because people in this country don't have the resolve to stand united against him

(Not saying anything about you personally)


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

DrumintheSuds said:


> And what do you think is going to change next year? or in 2016?


Hopefully the balance of power in the senate next year! I agree with what the house is trying to do now in theory, just don't think holding up the federal budget is in the best interest of anybody.



DrumintheSuds said:


> There is no way in hell Obama should have won last year....but he did. And the reason why? Because people in this country don't have the resolve to stand united against him
> 
> (Not saying anything about you personally)


 Agree! No offense taken here, I voted for the other guy!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

DrumintheSuds said:


> My view might be unpopular on this but Harry Reid and Dictator Obama are willing to do whatever it takes to destroy the "heritage" that this country was founded upon....LIBERTY AND FREEDOM.
> 
> If you want to fight them with little slaps the next 3 years go ahead. Or you can stand up and bust these scumbags in the jaw. Sometimes you have to play on a dirty field to win the game......


Exactly. The two scumbags you listed are the ones that said “I will NOT negotiate!”


----------



## WaterLou (Oct 4, 2007)

Plenty of blame to go around, Republicans could pass a clean resolution but decided to take their ball and run away! It is the role of ALL elected officials to put the best interest of the citizens ahead of themselves. Think about all of the diligent folks not getting paid because of these morons. We need to fire them all in the next election!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

It's nothing but a bunch of freaking fear mongering from selfish idiots is what's happening. My impression is that these guys are going out of they're way to shut down 'stuff' in order to show the public, "Hey! We shut down and this is what happens!"


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

America is a republic where we have free elections in ALL THREE legislative branches. I think Dictator Obama has a difficult time understanding this concept......

These Tea Party "anarchist" and "jihadist" as I have seen them referred to were ELECTED by conservative Americans for a reason. To stand up against a Tyrant and his bid to take over freedom and liberty. Obamacare WILL turn into single payer as it is designed to do and when that happens they have you from birth until they decide you are to old to contribute anymore.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I read this morning where BCBS of North Carolina has so far signed up ONE (1) person to Obamacare......This entire debacle over a wildly popular healthcare bill that has signed up 1 freaking person in our State......


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

I think this whole thing opens people’s eyes a little bit wider. You don't realize what you have until someone takes it away from you. The seashores of this great nation belong to us as we pay for them. I suppose, just like any other prominent contrast in life, the ones who claim to have freedom are the ones who are not truly free. Hands tied by the majority, you can thank the ignorant for the situation that we are in... its a shame that there are more than 50% of the people in this nation are ignorant and or too lazy to actually read some of the BS legislation that is being passed. I suppose it does not matter to them anyways because they are not the ones that are paying the taxes, rather they would sit at home and collect checks because life is too hard. If SHTF these are the first to starve because they cant feed themselves.

I feel better.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

FishTaco said:


> I think this whole thing opens people’s eyes a little bit wider. You don't realize what you have until someone takes it away from you. The seashores of this great nation belong to us as we pay for them. I suppose, just like any other prominent contrast in life, the ones who claim to have freedom are the ones who are not truly free. Hands tied by the majority, you can thank the ignorant for the situation that we are in... its a shame that there are more than 50% of the people in this nation are ignorant and or too lazy to actually read some of the BS legislation that is being passed. I suppose it does not matter to them anyways because they are not the ones that are paying the taxes, rather they would sit at home and collect checks because life is too hard. If SHTF these are the first to starve because they cant feed themselves.
> 
> I feel better.


Agree 100%.....and there life is probably affected very little if at all by this. I am a christian and will bend over backwards to help a person in need but my patience has run thin with people unwilling to lift a finger to help themselves


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

they wanna axe obamacare, I stand with them, my healthcare costs will go up 5,578.00 it they don't defund it, we already pay 600.00 a month not counting co-pays and out of pocket.
RR


----------



## slayton.steven (Oct 4, 2012)

I am headed down thursday morning and staying til sunday!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

DrumintheSuds said:


> America is a republic where we have free elections in ALL THREE legislative branches. I think Dictator Obama has a difficult time understanding this concept......
> 
> These Tea Party "anarchist" and "jihadist" as I have seen them referred to were ELECTED by conservative Americans for a reason. To stand up against a Tyrant and his bid to take over freedom and liberty. Obamacare WILL turn into single payer as it is designed to do and when that happens they have you from birth until they decide you are to old to contribute anymore.


I really hate to burst your bubble but Oslama won not one but 2 elections on the backbone of Obama care why ,,, because our current health care system is a wounded duck in a pool of sharks it's 15th century 
Those babbling Tea Party idiots have absolutely zero chance of getting anything done and this is a prime example of that 

9


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Aint nobody not getting paid .. they're basically on leave with pay (what few that are actually furloughed). Notice how the Obamacare site is still there, all paramilitary police type/rangers etc. are on full pay plus overtime .. IRS is still scamming 'er skimming dollars from your pay .. it's all an agenda. If you wanna get things right then the State of NC should take back and manage ALL lands and all things within the borders of the state.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

9 rock said:


> I really hate to burst your bubble but Oslama won not one but 2 elections on the backbone of Obama care why ,,, because our current health care system is a wounded duck in a pool of sharks it's 15th century
> Those babbling Tea Party idiots have absolutely zero chance of getting anything done and this is a prime example of that
> 
> 9


Which tells me exactly how stupid this country is and nothing more. The bill passed with no support from any republican, with "minority" support from the American people and political pork to buy votes from democrats. It also took backdoor procedures to get it through.

Now those babbling Tea Party idiots as you call them are doing exactly what America asked them to do and that is to do whatever is possible to stop this "train wreck" as the man who wrote the bill has called it.

And what a train wreck it has been. Nobody signing up for it because it is a bunch of BS. The House is doing what the constitution requires of them. They sent a spending bill to Harry Reid and he continues to wad them up and the beat goes on.......


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Im still not sure why the Gubment should be involved in health care. I work and pay for my insurance. What is so complicated about that. Bunch of freaking freeloaders.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

It's a money and power grab man .. it's about 17% of the US economy.. and the benifactors are the criminal insurance companies and the politicians because the insurance companies wrote the bill . It also gives the IRS the authority to access your private bank accounts and gives your personal health information to public companies so they can market products to you based on your lifestyle, age and health.


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

Next will be your 401K confiscated to pay off the national debt (just like Poland). I tell you the best thing I ever did was to buy up some ammo cough I mean future currency.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Sticking my head in the axe but you all and myself know how Obama won a second term. The .....not all, not all young but a big percentage of younger people and the ones too damn lazy to get a job, or the ones laying on their backs all the time popping kids out waiting for another check to arrive. Yes, I might get ridicule over this. How about the people that went and registered the last two times mainly the former time that NEVER have registered in their whole life. The people that have no idea who is running or any laws or current events of this nation. A lot of the people that put him into office are not looking down the road and hoping to put someone in office that truly cares for the long road of our nation when us anglers are dead and our childrens' grand kids are at the mercy of a few "what about me" ....."where is my check" officials. 

This is a fishing board.....sorry for the rant...gone.RT


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Returning to JAM's original post. I could not get there and I feel guilty about it. All of my complaining about the governments attitude toward we the people. I had brothers and sisters that I could have stood with this morning and supported. My wife had set us up to travel to her high school reunion and I went with her. I prolly should have come here with her but I feel the important thing to do would to have stood up with Ryan and JAM and the rest that showed up. I hope that it went well for all that showed up. I haven't heard on the news of arrests at CHNSRA so I can't be sure of what happened. I hope that it went well. Sorry I wasn't there.

ETF


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You can go to Oregon Inlet Idiots Facebook page and read about and view pictures


----------



## bcsportin (Jan 7, 2010)

I was gonna stay out of this but it`s gotten ridiculous. How many of you are disabled, but would love to be able to go to work? How many of you can afford 600/ month for COBRA insurance without a steady income? How many of you have tried to get healthcare after you were diagnosed with an illness and lost your insurance because you could no longer work? No i don`t feel everyone should be forced to have healthcare.But i`ll trade anyone of you my lupus for your job and benefits and the ability to work.Then we`ll see how much you can really complain. See how well you enjoy not being able to go out if the sun is shining or go browse thru a store because your legs give out and the fluorescent lights gives you horrible migraine and causes you to break out in a rash. Not everyone wanting healthcare is a free loader, so watch how much stupid falls out of your mouth when you open it.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

bcsportin said:


> I was gonna stay out of this but it`s gotten ridiculous. How many of you are disabled, but would love to be able to go to work? How many of you can afford 600/ month for COBRA insurance without a steady income? How many of you have tried to get healthcare after you were diagnosed with an illness and lost your insurance because you could no longer work? No i don`t feel everyone should be forced to have healthcare.But i`ll trade anyone of you my lupus for your job and benefits and the ability to work.Then we`ll see how much you can really complain. See how well you enjoy not being able to go out if the sun is shining or go browse thru a store because your legs give out and the fluorescent lights gives you horrible migraine and causes you to break out in a rash. Not everyone wanting healthcare is a free loader, so watch how much stupid falls out of your mouth when you open it.


I feel for those of you who are affected by a terrible disease or a pre-existing condition but does it take a 2,000 page bill full of BS taxes and regulations to accomplish such a task? I just don't understand how pushing the future of an entire country closer to going over a fiscal cliff is worth that when the same thing can be accomplished with a simple law change or two.

If this isn't stopped it will morph into a single payer system which it is designed to do and then you can kiss freedom and liberty good bye. When government controls your health they have you from the time you are born to the time "they decide" a persons "value to society" isn't worth the cost to treat them. As it is right now this bill has accomplished nothing but make health insurance expensive for everybody.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

sand flea said:


> The Federal government was shut down by Congress. This has nothing to do with birds or environmentalists or anything else. You want action on this, call your representative and tell them to re-open the government. It blows my mind how people think you can close an entire government down and not have it impact your life in some way.


Both parties, even if you didn't voe for the guy. 



AbuMike said:


> And just think what will happen if the US defaults on it's debt payments to the world. This ain't nothing....The best/worst may be yet to come...


Grab your 401(k) and give it a big hug. 



DrumintheSuds said:


> My view might be unpopular on this but Harry Reid and Dictator Obama are willing to do whatever it takes to destroy the "heritage" that this country was founded upon....LIBERTY AND FREEDOM.


Hogwash. Bush and the other Rhinos gave us the Patriot Act. 'nuff said.



DrumintheSuds said:


> And what do you think is going to change next year? or in 2016?
> 
> There is no way in hell Obama should have won last year....but he did. And the reason why? Because people in this country don't have the resolve to stand united against him


That makes no sense. How about the GOP AGAIN couldn't field a candidate that was more appealing to more than 50% of the people that bother to vote. The we find out that he really didn't want to run?



WaterLou said:


> Plenty of blame to go around, Republicans could pass a clean resolution but decided to take their ball and run away! It is the role of ALL elected officials to put the best interest of the citizens ahead of themselves. Think about all of the diligent folks not getting paid because of these morons. We need to fire them all in the next election!


Thumbs up! We no longer vote for incumbents.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I do appreciate everything my good friend Jam and Ryan did to set this up and I know how much these guys luv the island ----- but I just cant see driving 12 hours for a Peaceful walk down Lighthouse Rd with Rangers smiling at you, I have marched down that same Lighthouse Rd."Peacefully" numerous times and nobody even noticed, maybe a few pictures on Facebook - that was it. As I've stated many times "You ain't gonna win this thing sellin BBQ". Normally DrumintheSuds and I don't agree, but this time, in my opinion - he's absolutely correct - Peaceful ain't the way to settle this situation on Hatteras Island or anywhere else. Curious - if this thing continues, whats gonna happen at the standoff at the Grand Canyon, them people paid for permits on specific dates ---- River


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

map120277 said:


> Im still not sure why the Gubment should be involved in health care. I work and pay for my insurance. What is so complicated about that. Bunch of freaking freeloaders.


Amen brother, This country is becoming a bunch of freeloaders who depend on "Daddy" government for everything from cradle to grave! Take some time and look at these "MORON" liberals and what they support. They want to lay around and be "victims of society" and be taken care of by the people who actually work!


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

River said:


> As I've stated many times "You ain't gonna win this thing sellin BBQ". Peaceful ain't the way to settle this situation on Hatteras Island or anywhere else.



People aren't going to revolt over their vacation plans.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

First off I would like to thank everyone that attended, we had a Great turn Out with Over 100 people coming from many Different States. Ryan and I talked about it before it went off and we both felt that if we got 100 folks that would be a Great Turnout for such short notice. So I again thank all who came. But.............And if you know me you knew a BUT was coming, with over 2,000 Views Here and Over 500 folks Committing to come to the Event on FB, add in word of Mouth, well Folks thats a whole lot of Folks that Did not Attend. This was not a Political Event this was against Incompetence and loss of Freedom... While I say the Turnout was Great, that is because our expectations were Low, allot of People Talk the Talk but are no where to be seen to Walk the Walk. Bitching on an Internet board is not gonna get anything done... Closing Thought our Fore Fathers fought the Revolution over a Minimal Tax on Tea and Tyrannical Control, when are YOU Gonna FIGHT BACK.... And Who's Gonna Be Around To Fight With You.... 
JAM


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

JAM said:


> First off I would like to thank everyone that attended, we had a Great turn Out with Over 100 people coming from many Different States. Ryan and I talked about it before it went off and we both felt that if we got 100 folks that would be a Great Turnout for such short notice. So I again thank all who came. But.............And if you know me you knew a BUT was coming, with over 2,000 Views Here and Over 500 folks Committing to come to the Event on FB, add in word of Mouth, well Folks thats a whole lot of Folks that Did not Attend. This was not a Political Event this was against Incompetence and loss of Freedom... While I say the Turnout was Great, that is because our expectations were Low, allot of People Talk the Talk but are no where to be seen to Walk the Walk. Bitching on an Internet board is not gonna get anything done... Closing Thought our Fore Fathers fought the Revolution over a Minimal Tax on Tea and Tyrannical Control, when are YOU Gonna FIGHT BACK.... And Who's Gonna Be Around To Fight With You....
> JAM


This dude aint going down without a fight and I have bout been pushed to my limits


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I knew that would happen Jam, always does - like I said, I've walked that road numerous times, several times with you ---- Sorry I let you down this time my friend, you know exactly how I feel ----- I took my name off that Facebook list, shortly after I joined and saw I had volunteered to attend --- and the word "Peaceful" got so prominent. I could name a hundred locals that came nowhere near that march on Saturday and I wasn't even there to see who did attend --- The people that live there won't even fight for their own island - It is a shame !! River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

River said:


> I knew that would happen Jam, always does - like I said, I've walked that road numerous times, several times with you ---- Sorry I let you down this time my friend, you know exactly how I feel ----- I took my name off that Facebook list, shortly after I joined and saw I had volunteered to attend --- and the word "Peaceful" got so prominent. I could name a hundred locals that came nowhere near that march on Saturday and I wasn't even there to see who did attend --- The people that live there won't even fight for their own island - It is a shame !! River


River you have never let me Down...I'm just talkin bout all the Internet-Heroes.. I would do this and I would do that and when it comes time to do anything, they are no where to be Found. I thank the Lord there are still some of us left.. Not many but some.. 
JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Yakkin said:


> People aren't going to revolt over their vacation plans.


Well Yakkin it was not my Vacation that is Being ruined, how about all of the Business's Down here.. Someone tries to take your Lively hood away, you just gonna stand there and do nothing???? 

JAM


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

My main point can be summed up with what has transformed over the last 3 decades on the OBX alone. I remember when I first started going to Portsmouth Island 35 years ago. The park service was there to assist you and for the most part you never even saw them. Over time our freedom and livelyhoods have slowly disappeared and they have taken on the attitude of big government in general. These environmental Nazis with their millions of dollars and lawyers are pushing us out and these liberal politicians could give a damn what it does to small business owners. The government could care less if we ever step foot on Hatteras or Ocracoke or PI or CALO ever again and they have pretty much made this known.

It's funny we took groups of men and women over to PI to help clean the island, put up sand fence and repair cabins when hurricanes hit and the ISLAND WAS CLOSED. We were allowed over there after storms.......I can tell you one thing this will not be forgotten.


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

Yakkin said:


> People aren't going to revolt over their vacation plans.


Well I tell you what. The good folks of the Morris Marina have been screwed pretty hard as most of their business dollars accumulate this time of year. The govt has shut them down for all intensive purposes. How is that fair? Would people revolt if their livelihoods were taken from them? The small economy (bait, food, terminal tackle, gas, lodging, entertainment) supporting core banks lost probably 2-3K easily from our group of guys that were planning to go down just as the shut down hit. Not much you may say.. but just do the math.. when I booked the ferry, there was one slot available leaving for the island and only two slots for return. That means the ferry owners lost 500.00 in ferry fees, and any supplemental dollars for supply replenishment (bait, gas etc..). Doing the math, if every group that went averaged 500.00 for ferry fees, minimum of 3 round trips per day. For our long weekend that is a MINIMUM of 6K just in transportation fees the marina lost (I am sure it is quite higher). So up to this date 01OCT13 shut down, the marina based off of my loose guesstimate lost 12K and the local economy has lost easily 72K in revenue (likely much higher). I don't know about you but to a few mom and pop tackle shops, ferry, gas stations, and grocer's marts 72,000.00 is quite a bit of money in this "awesome economy" for 8 days of shutdown. That wasn't fair to them was it? They are not by any means wealthy people that should have what little they have redistributed are they? Seems that the people who voted for JUST that (elitest Libs) are really just poking the voting base back in their hole for more hand outs and entitlement programs. Yea those honest hard working Americans, that scratch out a living to have it taken away, do have reason to slam their fists down.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

aln said:


> Aint nobody not getting paid .. they're basically on leave with pay (what few that are actually furloughed). Notice how the Obamacare site is still there, all paramilitary police type/rangers etc. are on full pay plus overtime .. IRS is still scamming 'er skimming dollars from your pay .. it's all an agenda. If you wanna get things right then the State of NC should take back and manage ALL lands and all things within the borders of the state.


Amen to that


----------



## Judd (Oct 6, 2013)

AKrichard said:


> Amen to that


The GOV heads to get there head out there ass!!!


----------

